# .htaccess & .htpasswd Schutz taucht auf anderer Domain auf****?



## soezkan (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin bzgl. Systemadministration echt schlecht. Ich bekomme es gerade so hin, eine
.htaccess und eine .htpasswd Datei auf dem Server abzulegen um eine Domain mit
einem Passwortschutz zu versehen.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich das getan habe. Die .htaccess-Datei sieht so aus:

```
AuthName "Bitte anmelden auf xxxx.de"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /var/www/vhosts/xxxx.de/httpdocs/.htpasswd
require valid-user
```

Auf dem Server liegt auch noch parallel eine andere Domain im Verzeichnis:
/var/www/vhosts/yyyy.de/httpdocs/.htpasswd

Seltsamerweise taucht hier das selbe .htaccess-Passwortfenster auch auf, mit
dem selben AuthName "Bitte anmelden auf xxxx.de"! Wie kann das sein?
Man kann zwar hier auf "Abbrechen" klicken und sieht dann die eigentliche Seite yyyy.de,
aber ist natürlich nervig und unnötig.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## Psychomentis (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo soezkan,
das ist ganz einfach erstelle auf deinem FTP Server für jede Domain einen Ordner...
Dann kopierste du die .htaccess Datei in den Domain Ordner wo sie hin soll....
Im Anschluss meldest du dich bei deinem Provider an und erstellst eine interne 
Domainumleitung auf das jeweilige Verzeichnis. Dann sollte es so wie gewünscht
funktionieren.

Achso fast vergessen den Pfad in der .htaccess zur .htpasswd noch anpassen.^^
MFG
Psy


----------



## soezkan (1. Juli 2012)

Ja so ist es ja auch schon.
Problem ist dss die .htaccess Datei in /domain-name-eins.de/ liegt
und der Passwortschutz trotzdem im parrallelen Verzeichnis von
/domain-name-zwei.de/ angezeigt wird.

Hat jemand so ein Problem schonmal gehabt?


----------



## Psychomentis (2. Juli 2012)

Also sieht deine Struktur in etwa so aus:

```
/domain-name-eins.de/
    .
    ..
    .htaccess
    .htpasswd
/domain-name-zwei.de/
    .
    ..
```
Und der inhalt der .htaccess sie in etwa so aus.

```
AuthName "Bitte anmelden auf xxxx.de"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /var/www/vhosts/xxxx.de/httpdocs/domain-name-eins.de/.htpasswd
require valid-user
```

Oder gibt es noch ein anderes Verzeichnis?
Also:
/var/www/vhosts/xxxx.de/httpdocs/
/var/www/vhosts/yyyy.de/httpdocs/

Für die beiden Domains


----------

